# CBK Wheel Bearing - Any good?



## bandito (Dec 11, 2014)

Has anyone ever used CBK wheel bearings? I have a bad one the needs to be replaced and was thinking of using a CBK.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Never heard of them. Why are you looking at these? Quick check at Rock Auto shows front bearings range from 8 to 40 US $s. A very good quality Timken will run 25. In my opinion cheaping out on the bearings is very short term thinking. Its the labour and the competence of the installer that is the big deal. You do not want to pay for that multiple times because a cheap bearing failed prematurely.


----------



## bandito (Dec 11, 2014)

I was shopping Canadian sites as I am in Canada. I see that they ship to Canada. Price is still god with exchange/shipping/duty. Will have to give them a try. Thanks.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Ok sorry for that. I am in Canada as well. For what its worth the X trail uses the same front wheel bearings. I used the Timkens which I ordered from Rock Auto almost two years ago. My passenger side one went bad, but I had both sides done at the same time as I found a good mechanic who was willing to do both sides for $200. Sadly the driver's side ball-joint got damaged in the dismantling and I ended up needing to replace that control arm as well. For what its worth bearings do not need to be replaced in pairs.


----------

